# The "Whacker" in You



## medichopeful (Oct 21, 2009)

_ I could have sworn I saw a thread like this at some point, but after a quick search, nothing came up.  If anybody finds a similar thread, post the link and lock this one._

Alright, so there has been a LOT of talk about "whackers" on this website recently, mostly about the definitions and what makes you a whacker.

But everybody has (I would say) at _least _1 thing that could be considered "whackery."  Some people (clearly) have more.

So what are the things that you do that could be considered to be under the field of "whackerdom?"  

One rule: if you post, you have to be up for some good teasing about your faults.  If anybody has anything to say about somebody being too much over the top, whackery, etc., feel free to say it, but either PM the person or say it in a nice way.  Let's keep this thread fun and, more importantly, open.


----------



## medichopeful (Oct 21, 2009)

Here are mine:
-I have my own stethescope (it was a graduation gift, as I plan on working in the medical field [probably EMS] for my whole career)
-I do talk about medicine outside of the job (some of which is joking around, like saying "I'm not fixing you"), but I do NOT wear anything job related when not on-duty
-When I am working, I carry a flashlight and gloves on my belt in 2 holsters, along with my radio (the radio is required)
-I will be buying my own jacket for my uniform (my "agency" [read: "college club that provides EMS for the campus"] gives you a jacket, but you have to hand it back when you are done with them.  I would like to own the jacket.  The only thing it will have is my first initial and last name, an American flag patch [on the shoulder], and my EMT patch on the other shoulder [when/if I pass the test at the beginning of next year]. I will NEVER be wearing it when I am not working.)

You know, when I write all that, it looks pretty bad.  <_<

But at least I'm not doing this job just to save the world. B)

And to cancel it all out, I'm getting an education relevant to EMS! ^_^


----------



## bunkie (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm going to put a star of life sticker on my car and have my own super high duken first aid kit. *shrugs* That's about it though. My husband has army stickers on the car, why can't I have one up for myself? And I've always had first aid kits in the car and house.


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 21, 2009)

-I don't hide the fact that I really enjoy EMS. Though I don't bring it up in conversation unless we're already talking about it. 
-I will have my own steth very shortly. I really don't want something that's been in someone else's ears, even if I always clean it first. 
-I joined a VFD.
-I stopped to help at an accident once. 
-If you ask nicely, I will take a look at that weird bug bite... 
-I have a water bottle with a star of life.
-I'll be wearing one work jacket to another workplace shortly.


----------



## zaboomafoozarg (Oct 21, 2009)

None of that even sounds remotely close to being a bad thing.


Being an obnoxious unhelpful know-it-all who wants to be a hero 24/7 (which is what people mean by the word whacker) has NOTHING, and I mean NOTHING to do with owning personal equipment.

If you're worried about wearing a given T-shirt more than twice a week or something else equally arbitrarily specific, then you're too self conscious.  Lighten up.


----------



## zaboomafoozarg (Oct 21, 2009)

Wearing and displaying EMS gear shows you're proud of what you do. Nothing wrong with that. Look at the military, it 100% endorses that type of attitude. And nobody goes around calling them whackers. 

And that doesn't mean you have to pretend you're a superhero. 

But one should still not downplay the fact that it *is* a noble occupation.


----------



## Dominion (Oct 21, 2009)

I have a star of life sticker on my car (2x2 inches) and I have my own stethascope.  I guess some people would consider that whackerish.  That's all I really do, I do have my own kit but thats because I find the kits they give us at work to be crap (most the gear doesn't work and I end up having to use things on the truck anyways).


----------



## RescueYou (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm a horrible whacker LOL. Because our stations are spread out, we normally don't have an issue covering our area. But, of course, I just happen to live in the outermost circle of town so it takes the longest for anyone to get to us. Therefore, many times I'm requested to respond and allow the medics unit to just meet me on-scene. So...
~I have responded to calls when off duty 
~I do have a star of life sticker on my car
~I do have jackets that ID me as EMS and I do wear them outside of the station when off duty
~I have a jump bag
~I always have my radio on and near me


----------



## atropine (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow they need to replace whacker with " get a life", I go to work do my job, and take vacations when I can, the only time anyone finds out that I have anything to do with ems is the CHP officer who pulls me over for speeding, and then I usually can get out of that with my employee ID.


----------



## bunkie (Oct 21, 2009)

Genuine curiosity here but this has been driving me crazy.

Is _whacker_ just for "emts" or does it apply to "ffs" as well?


----------



## Dominion (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh,I also have my belt pouch with star of life, my drop holster for two trauma shears, magill 
forceps, alligator clamps, bandage shears, 2 pen lights (one LED one reg), I wear my "Shock em till you got a 
workable rhythm" EMS hat, my L&S on my personal car, but I ONLY use them on scene when I hear a run goout 
on the radio and I'm like less than 2 miles from the run.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Oct 21, 2009)

Dominion said:


> Oh,I also have my belt pouch with star of life, my drop holster for two trauma shears, magill
> forceps, alligator clamps, bandage shears, 2 pen lights (one LED one reg), I wear my "Shock em till you got a
> workable rhythm" EMS hat, my L&S on my personal car, but I ONLY use them on scene when I hear a run goout
> on the radio and I'm like less than 2 miles from the run.



Dom... you frigin' troll...  ROFLMAO  

No 6 cell mag light and only one radio?


----------



## DV_EMT (Oct 21, 2009)

Me,

-Jump Bag
-Personal volunteer EMS uniform (very generic)
-hide away strobes that need to be installed on my new car's brakes and front lights
- o2 tank (used sparcely)
-scanner for frewway calls that I'm closer to.
and a small LED light for PERL

so.... middle of the road...not heavy whacker, but not unprepared


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Oct 21, 2009)

i have a pair of trauma shears (no sheath)
a stethoscope
a ton of books


----------



## CollegeBoy (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm on a volly and I live a good 8 minutes from the station so I usually go POV.

I carry gloves, shears, a stethescope (seriously just admit that other people's ears are just plain disgusting), and a CPR mask in my car. I'm too cheap to buy a pen light so I tend to use the small flashlight that I've carried on my keychain for years.

The only way you can tell I'm EMS/Fire by looking at me is the pager on my belt.


----------



## kittaypie (Oct 21, 2009)

pink star of life sticker on my car and "my other car is an ambulance" license plate frame


----------



## Hal9000 (Oct 21, 2009)

I carry a big stick to whack fools with in my front passenger seat.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Oct 22, 2009)

Hal9000 said:


> I carry a big stick to whack fools with in my front passenger seat.



ME TOO!!!  Only I sharpened the end of it...


----------



## viccitylifeguard (Oct 22, 2009)

ok especially since this is my first post i feel like a real geek 
i have   the same trauma bag that are on the show "Trauma" and yes i had them before the show came out
i also have the same o2 bag   that is on the show  i keep thes bags  fully loaded  and ready to go at any time  in the trunk of my car   i also have a smaller jump kit ready to go that i keep near the back door of my house in of something comes  up and my wife has the car  
yup im a geek that love his first aid   supplies  and am extremly proud to say  im  an EMT-a  of  3 months  and a former life-guard of 18 years


----------



## daedalus (Oct 22, 2009)

viccitylifeguard said:


> ok especially since this is my first post i feel like a real geek
> i have   the same trauma bag that are on the show "Trauma" and yes i had them before the show came out
> i also have the same o2 bag   that is on the show  i keep thes bags  fully loaded  and ready to go at any time  in the trunk of my car   i also have a smaller jump kit ready to go that i keep near the back door of my house in of something comes  up and my wife has the car
> yup im a geek that love his first aid   supplies  and am extremly proud to say  im  an EMT-a  of  3 months  and a former life-guard of 18 years



Good for you. 120 hours of training is so much to be proud of....


----------



## EDAC (Oct 22, 2009)

Funny thread, but good. I have a first aid kit that I have carried for at least 12 years, the age of my oldest kid, guess why. And yes I do keep it up to date, and it has been used many, many times. Now I put my stethoscope in there as well because that is the best place I found for it. I do have an NREMT sticker on the window of my POV because I do support the NREMT.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Oct 22, 2009)

daedalus said:


> Good for you. 120 hours of training is so much to be proud of....



Come on daedalus... 120 is more than enough to give you the right, legal authority, and devine commission to throw on the cape and be a super hero...  The world needs saving and and those heros that we couldn't get along without 3 months ago need the tools to do this...    Thank God for Galls...


----------



## DV_EMT (Oct 22, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Come on daedalus... 120 is more than enough to give you the right, legal authority, and devine commission to throw on the cape and be a super hero...  The world needs saving and and those heros that we couldn't get along without 3 months ago need the tools to do this...    Thank God for Galls...



well... though I think there should be more hours... classroom and experience. The 120 is enough to give a generic understanding and "could" save someones life.


----------



## Hal9000 (Oct 22, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> ME TOO!!!  Only I sharpened the end of it...




Now there's an idea...wish I'd thought of this...B)


----------



## viccitylifeguard (Oct 22, 2009)

DV_EMT said:


> well... though I think there should be more hours... classroom and experience. The 120 is enough to give a generic understanding and "could" save someones life.



 i completly agree if it was up to me  the program would be at least a month longer.  As for actual experience during the class time  our school  is responsable for many  events  around the Edmonton Alberta Canada area  including one that i was not present at   but my class mates  were and that one was the BIG VALLEY JAMBOREE in Camrose alberta.  those studants had to deal with a massive MCI that included over 70 patients  including  a death.
nothing beats  actual hands on experience  you  can be so book smart but it only gets you so far  because  not every paitient  presents  like you read in class


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Oct 22, 2009)

DV_EMT said:


> well... though I think there should be more hours... classroom and experience. The 120 is enough to give a generic understanding and "could" save someones life.



How many hours of training does a Doctor have?  With that training and education they have a better shot at saving someones life... and yet... how many Docotrs have Two Fully Stocked ALS Jump Bags, Lights on their cars, or giant Stickers with MD on their cars?  How many Doctors sit at home "moitoring" various local hospitals, clinics, and Medical Offices waiting for the chance to jump in an respond because thier training trumps all else?

120 hours is a enough to give you a "generic understanding" of nothing, but is also enough to make you 100 times more dangerous than Doctors whose experience and education trump an EMTs a thousand fold...


----------



## dragonjbynight (Oct 22, 2009)

daedalus said:


> Good for you. 120 hours of training is so much to be proud of....



 daedalus, not trying to pick a fight, but to those of us who can't afford to go further, or are volly's with the local FD with full time careers elsewhere, obtaining an EMT cert is something to be proud of. While I wish that i could go further and get my Paramedic, At this point in time I cannot. And I will be da*n proud (da*n scared too) to be an EMT. Everyone has to start somewhere. And not that its the point, but his post did show emt-a which is 230hrs....albeit, not the 1394 hours req. for paramedic, but still. 

Don't have anything considered wackerish yet, check back in six months..lol


----------



## HuiNeng (Oct 22, 2009)

*natural progression*



EDAC said:


> Funny thread, but good. I have a first aid kit that I have carried for at least 12 years, the age of my oldest kid, guess why. And yes I do keep it up to date, and it has been used many, many times. Now I put my stethoscope in there as well because that is the best place I found for it. I do have an NREMT sticker on the window of my POV because I do support the NREMT.



Yup. Do you still carry a couple of Band-Aids in your wallet? 

My bag just gets bigger as I add knowledge. Camping kit turned out not to be sufficient for bicycle accidents. The current contents of my big kit might be thought to be at the edge of whackerism. Magill forceps would definitely push it over the line. Reflecting on the contents of my car first aid kit led me to consider, then commit to, getting EMT training.


----------



## resq330 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have been in volunteer EMS for 13 years now.

- I have a Littmann Cardiology II Stethoscope 
- I have my own stocked run bag that I carry with me
- I have my own clipboard with PPCR's (runsheets) in it
- I have all kinds of EMS apparel that I wear all the time
- I carry trauma shears and a glove pouch when I wear my run pants

I will probably add more to this...


----------



## ZVNEMT (Oct 22, 2009)

Been a Basic for  almost 3 years now... i've got my littman steth, a palm style bp cuff, a couple medical t-shirts i got for volunteering at a M.S. charity bike race. i'd like a jump bag in my car, mostly for the icepacks, splints, and various bandages (I'm the only EMT in my jiu-jitsu class, people frequently get hurt there...). I frequently leave the station wearing my uniform after my shift, granted its untucked and smells bad, but i'm too tired to care by then.


----------



## EMSLaw (Oct 22, 2009)

I don't think owning your own steth makes you a whacker.  If it does, I guess I am.  

I've worn my squad tee-shirt off-duty, but only to training, never just around town or anything.


----------



## eveningsky339 (Oct 22, 2009)

daedalus said:


> Good for you. 120 hours of training is so much to be proud of....



Amount of education =/= proper amount of pride.


----------



## eveningsky339 (Oct 22, 2009)

bunkie said:


> Genuine curiosity here but this has been driving me crazy.
> 
> Is _whacker_ just for "emts" or does it apply to "ffs" as well?



To answer your question...

"Whackers" exist primarily in emergency services.  So firefighters, police, and EMTs are all prone to whackerdom.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 22, 2009)

> So what are the things that you do that could be considered to be under the field of "whackerdom?"



I coordinate the color of my O2 key, shears, and pen light. 

I carry an O2 key on my car keys (But, it's pink and it helps me find my keys in my bag or purse... )

I get REALLY excited when I get to discuss medicine outside of work.


----------



## bunkie (Oct 22, 2009)

daedalus said:


> Good for you. 120 hours of training is so much to be proud of....



Being frank here. I enjoy your posts but I think this is a really :censored::censored::censored::censored:ty attitude. It seems to me that some of you forget we all had to start somewhere. My program is 130 hours and I'm at the end of it. My husband is deployed and I have 3 kids under 5. My classes became a huge PITA for childcare arrangements. I had to move in the middle of it with the flu while I deal with my own medical problems and other random life bull:censored::censored::censored::censored:. I'm proud of myself for not only getting to the end, but doing it well and earning the respect of the people I've encountered along the way. I have goals and dreams in EMS but I can't go anywhere until I start here. So I'm proud of my pathetic 130 hours of training and all the headaches and grief it cost me along the way. Because I finished it and I didn't let anything stop me. I set an example for my children and gave them something they could emulate one day. A hard working mother who didn't quit when she was told she couldn't have her dream, but found a new passion and went for it.
So I'll put that stupid little sticker on my car as a kudos to myself and pride in the field I chose to get into when I could have done a dozen far better paying/easier things.

So forgive me.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Oct 22, 2009)

bunkie said:


> Being frank here. I enjoy your posts but I think this is a really :censored::censored::censored::censored:ty attitude. It seems to me that some of you forget we all had to start somewhere. My program is 130 hours and I'm at the end of it. My husband is deployed and I have 3 kids under 5. My classes became a huge PITA for childcare arrangements. I had to move in the middle of it with the flu while I deal with my own medical problems and other random life bull:censored::censored::censored::censored:. I'm proud of myself for not only getting to the end, but doing it well and earning the respect of the people I've encountered along the way. I have goals and dreams in EMS but I can't go anywhere until I start here. So I'm proud of my pathetic 130 hours of training and all the headaches and grief it cost me along the way. Because I finished it and I didn't let anything stop me. I set an example for my children and gave them something they could emulate one day. A hard working mother who didn't quit when she was told she couldn't have her dream, but found a new passion and went for it.
> So I'll put that stupid little sticker on my car as a kudos to myself and pride in the field I chose to get into when I could have done a dozen far better paying/easier things.
> 
> So forgive me.



good for you. no sarcasm at all implied.
Everyone here started out as an EMT. You can learn alot in 120 hours.


----------



## wolfwyndd (Oct 22, 2009)

- Lights and siren.
- Several FF or EMT related t-shirts that I occassionally wear off duty.  

Just the lights and siren makes me a whacker to some people.  My justification for lights and sirens.  Our squad (and fire department too) sometimes calls for additional manpower to respond direct.  Occassionally, I do respond direct.


----------



## resq330 (Oct 22, 2009)

resq330 said:


> I have been in volunteer EMS for 13 years now.
> 
> - I have a Littmann Cardiology II Stethoscope
> - I have my own stocked run bag that I carry with me
> ...




Not sure why I can't edit my own posts...


But, I also have a red light in my POV.  Just one.  Some members in squad have multiple.  Grill lights and all.


----------



## VCEMT (Oct 22, 2009)

I carry gloves in my pocket, that's about it.


----------



## Dominion (Oct 22, 2009)

I have wanted that jump bag since way before Trauma and my wife recently ordered it for me then I saw it on Trauma.  I don't care one way or another though, it's a really really nice bag.  I like it better than the ones made by Pacific (or the bags designed after the pacific bags) which are the bags most of the medics at my service carry.  

Plus I know all my equipment works in my bag vs. the crap shoot I have now of the company supplied bags.


----------



## resq330 (Oct 22, 2009)

Dominion said:


> I have wanted that jump bag since way before Trauma and my wife recently ordered it for me then I saw it on Trauma.  I don't care one way or another though, it's a really really nice bag.  I like it better than the ones made by Pacific (or the bags designed after the pacific bags) which are the bags most of the medics at my service carry.
> 
> Plus I know all my equipment works in my bag vs. the crap shoot I have now of the company supplied bags.





Who makes the ones they carry on Trauma?


----------



## viccitylifeguard (Oct 22, 2009)

merit usa here is the link  the only prob i have with the bags  is  the plastic windows in  the big one  when is drops to -40 or better  they get very brittle and i worry about cracking them  other wise excellent bags 
http://www.meretusa.com/


----------



## resq330 (Oct 22, 2009)

viccitylifeguard said:


> merit usa here is the link  the only prob i have with the bags  is  the plastic windows in  the big one  when is drops to -40 or better  they get very brittle and i worry about cracking them  other wise excellent bags
> http://www.meretusa.com/





Thanks!


----------



## DV_EMT (Oct 22, 2009)

well that's a bad@$$ bag! Not to expensive either. I might consider investing in one. Are they pretty durable for the people who already own one?


----------



## viccitylifeguard (Oct 22, 2009)

i own 2 of them  the recover o2 and the   omni 2.0  the only thing im concerned about with them is  will the plactic windows hold up when the temp drops  below  -25c  other than that they are great bags  expandable and  easy to configure 
i would recomend them to any one


----------



## Dominion (Oct 22, 2009)

I don't think the temp will be an issue around here hehe.  I can't count many times the actual temp drops below -10F around these parts


----------



## firecoins (Oct 22, 2009)

I own a small trauma bag.  It is now used to caddy my personal EMS and non EMS gear at work.  I could use it if something happens outside of work but it isn't really isn't meant for that.  

I do have a finger pulse oximeter.


----------



## viccitylifeguard (Oct 22, 2009)

Dominion said:


> I don't think the temp will be an issue around here hehe.  I can't count many times the actual temp drops below -10F around these parts



ya your lucky here in edmonton    we quite often get down to  the -25c to 
-40c  range   so  this is what we have to dress like  all you can see is our faces  h34r:


----------



## EDAC (Oct 22, 2009)

bunkie said:


> Being frank here. I enjoy your posts but I think this is a really :censored::censored::censored::censored:ty attitude. It seems to me that some of you forget we all had to start somewhere. My program is 130 hours and I'm at the end of it. My husband is deployed and I have 3 kids under 5. My classes became a huge PITA for childcare arrangements. I had to move in the middle of it with the flu while I deal with my own medical problems and other random life bull:censored::censored::censored::censored:. I'm proud of myself for not only getting to the end, but doing it well and earning the respect of the people I've encountered along the way. I have goals and dreams in EMS but I can't go anywhere until I start here. So I'm proud of my pathetic 130 hours of training and all the headaches and grief it cost me along the way. Because I finished it and I didn't let anything stop me. I set an example for my children and gave them something they could emulate one day. A hard working mother who didn't quit when she was told she couldn't have her dream, but found a new passion and went for it.
> So I'll put that stupid little sticker on my car as a kudos to myself and pride in the field I chose to get into when I could have done a dozen far better paying/easier things.
> 
> So forgive me.



Good for you, you are absolutely correct about the fact that you should be proud of your accomplishments. Yes it is only 120 or 130 hour course, but unfortunaately that is all that is offered to us as a starting point in EMS. Some go on to medic school, or PA school, or nursing school, great, and good for them. Anyone who takes on something in order to better themselves whether it is six hours or 6000 hours, it is something to be proud of. 

Are your accomplishments any less because you "only" have 130 hours of training, I say no, you did something that many, many others have not done or could not do. In my class we had only 12 out of the 40 or so that started finish with a grade high enough to be eligible to pass the class. I know for a fact that only half of us that completed the class passed the NREMT-B. Is it earth-shattering, no, is it an accomplishment, YES. Are you now better educated than you were 5 or so months ago, yes you are. And like many others who have completed this portion of our training, you are probably eager to continue your education and become the best that you can be. 

Don't ever let anyone else tell you that what you accomplished is not worthy of praise, because it is. The only people in your life who's opinions actually matter, are your family and loved ones, no one else's even count. As long as you can get up in the morning an look at yourself and say I did something that I am proud of, that is all that matters. 

You know what they say about opinions, they are like butt-holes, everyone has one and they all stink.

Oh, and by the way, I am proud of you! Being a mother, raising children, and going to school to learn something that is totally foreign to you, and being able to excel at it, IS something to be proud of.


----------



## medichopeful (Oct 22, 2009)

resq330 said:


> Not sure why I can't edit my own posts...



You only have a certain amount of time to do any editing.  You were probably past that window.


----------



## daedalus (Oct 23, 2009)

dragonjbynight said:


> daedalus, not trying to pick a fight, but to those of us who can't afford to go further, or are volly's with the local FD with full time careers elsewhere, obtaining an EMT cert is something to be proud of. While I wish that i could go further and get my Paramedic, At this point in time I cannot. And I will be da*n proud (da*n scared too) to be an EMT. Everyone has to start somewhere. And not that its the point, but his post did show emt-a which is 230hrs....albeit, not the 1394 hours req. for paramedic, but still.
> 
> Don't have anything considered wackerish yet, check back in six months..lol



Not what I mean. I will rephrase...

Having a trauma bag that is the same one as the one on the TV show just because you are a brand new EMT is nothing to be "extremely proud of".

I was proud of myself when I finished my EMT class. While it was no where near as hard as even my under graduate general chemistry class, I still took the time to come to class, read my book, practice for and pass the skills test, go on a ride along with an ambulance and a shift at the ER, and than pass the national registry. While I do not remember any step of that while process as being difficult, it took some effort and I remember being pretty happy to get my card in the mail.

Still, just remember that EMT is not all that special. It is only a 120 hour class that cannot even be called more than advanced first aid. Yet, it is 120 hours of first aid that you never had before...


----------



## daedalus (Oct 23, 2009)

bunkie said:


> Being frank here. I enjoy your posts but I think this is a really :censored::censored::censored::censored:ty attitude. It seems to me that some of you forget we all had to start somewhere. My program is 130 hours and I'm at the end of it. My husband is deployed and I have 3 kids under 5. My classes became a huge PITA for childcare arrangements. I had to move in the middle of it with the flu while I deal with my own medical problems and other random life bull:censored::censored::censored::censored:. I'm proud of myself for not only getting to the end, but doing it well and earning the respect of the people I've encountered along the way. I have goals and dreams in EMS but I can't go anywhere until I start here. So I'm proud of my pathetic 130 hours of training and all the headaches and grief it cost me along the way. Because I finished it and I didn't let anything stop me. I set an example for my children and gave them something they could emulate one day. A hard working mother who didn't quit when she was told she couldn't have her dream, but found a new passion and went for it.
> So I'll put that stupid little sticker on my car as a kudos to myself and pride in the field I chose to get into when I could have done a dozen far better paying/easier things.
> 
> So forgive me.


Read my above post. I respect your situation. I wrote that sentence in response to a poster who was extremely proud to have a trauma bag that was the same as one on a TV show.

Most of us start as an EMT, and I am still and EMT. I just do not make excuses for the poor level of medical training the EMT class encompasses. Instead of trauma bags and oxygen, I spend my money on books and the like. I find the more I know, the less I see the need for whackerdom.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Oct 23, 2009)

daedalus said:


> Instead of trauma bags and oxygen, I spend my money on books and the like. I find the more I know, the less I see the need for whackerdom.



Agreed. If medical or educational books meet whacker requirements, i must be one of the worst at this point. I'm a firm believer that most of our "whackers" have little relevant understanding of emergency medicine.


----------



## Dominion (Oct 23, 2009)

daedalus said:


> Instead of trauma bags and oxygen, I spend my money on books and the like. I find the more I know, the less I see the need for whackerdom.



I feel you there, I have quite a sizable library growing   I'd like quite a few more titles.  May I recommend also you check out your library to see if you have access to 'pay articles' from pubmed or the Emergency Medicine Journals.  Through our public library I get access to a bunch of that and use it on a very regular basis.  Between the library and my works subscriptions I'm pretty set on regular articles 

Although on the bag subject, have you ever had something you liked and then all of a sudden it got real popular, then you were just one of the bandwagon kids who had it because it was cool (despite the fact you had it way before anyone else?)   

I like my bag, but it's for work, I stock it with supplies from work, I have my name on it, it stays at work.  When I get off the truck I take my bag and put it in supply with all the other personal jump kits that stay at work.  Some people take their kits home, or take them to the FD with them.  I'd rather just go home and be my home person.  

You want to see some whackers though, I'll give you some examples from work.  We have quite a few squirrelly people there.


----------



## bunkie (Oct 23, 2009)

daedalus said:


> Read my above post. I respect your situation. I wrote that sentence in response to a poster who was extremely proud to have a trauma bag that was the same as one on a TV show.
> 
> Most of us start as an EMT, and I am still and EMT. I just do not make excuses for the poor level of medical training the EMT class encompasses. Instead of trauma bags and oxygen, I spend my money on books and the like. I find the more I know, the less I see the need for whackerdom.



Ok, that makes more sense to me. 

I'm not stopping at the basic level. I intend on getting my medic and RN. And my medic will be a degree, not just a certification.


----------



## atropine (Oct 23, 2009)

bunkie said:


> Ok, that makes more sense to me.
> 
> I'm not stopping at the basic level. I intend on getting my medic and RN. And my medic will be a degree, not just a certification.



Why? just get the RN and challenge a medic program after and save yourself some time. I mean think of all the cash your holding out on, not working.


----------



## Melclin (Oct 23, 2009)

I've enjoyed wearing my placement uniform into the pub after a shift. After a shift wear medics work hard to make you feel useless, its nice to have people look at you and see admiration in their eyes.

I proudly wear my uni shirt emblazoned with the paramedic logo. I'm working damned hard at becoming a good medic, and I don't see why I shouldn't enjoy the worthy admiration that comes with it. 

I have my own stethoscope. Of course I do. Why wouldn't a medical professional, to whom auscultation is an important part of their assessment, have their own. I have a Littmanns because it shat all over the Liberty scopes that were also on offer, and didn't look like a toy. 

I have a blood pressure cuff. Being able to knock out an accurate BP in a nano second in all kinds of different and noisy conditions takes practice. Am I to practice with an imaginary cuff?

I enjoy the satisfaction I get from helping friends and family with medical problems, be it interpreting medicalese for worried relatives in ED or dressing a mates lac on the footy field. As such, I have a number of things that sit in my 'goody bag' which comes with me in my car on occasion. Paracetamol + codeine, band aids, tweezers, phenergan, triangular bandage, a bit of gauze, asprin, betadine, tape, salbutamol inhaler. My computer science major friend helps people with their computers, my sound engineer friend loves to help set up friends bands, and I enjoy appling my medical education similarly.

If I came across an accident, I would be happy to stop and help in whatever way I could, after having called 000. I would consider it to be a welcome break for the monotony of the day and a nice story for the evening's drinks. 

Of none of these things am I ashamed. I do understand the concept of a whacker, I know a few in St Johns Ambulance, and I also understand that things work differently over in the states, but I can't see how any of this really actually does anything more than mildly annoy a more experienced (and slightly jaded) person.


----------



## bunkie (Oct 24, 2009)

atropine said:


> Why? just get the RN and challenge a medic program after and save yourself some time. I mean think of all the cash your holding out on, not working.



I am going to school for free save for books. The RN I'm after is a LONG way down the road. Right now, my medic is my priority.


----------



## paccookie (Oct 24, 2009)

I have my own stethoscope, a Littmann Cardiology III that I keep around my neck at all times at work (they are known to "walk off").  I have a simple first aid kit at home for my kids' many little emergencies (skinned knees, cuts, scrapes, etc).  Nothing too extensive, just basic bandaging supplies really.  I have a blood pressure cuff that I bought while in EMT school to practice taking BPs.  I have a large collection of medical books that seems to grow constantly.  I have an EMS tag on my car.  I do like to talk about medical stuff outside of work, but usually only with other medical people.  I do carry gloves in my car, ironically they are in the glove compartment.  

Other than that, I don't think I do anything too strange.  I don't respond to calls off duty, although I will stop if I pass an accident that looks bad and no one is on scene yet.  Every now and then someone will ask me for medical advice.  I do the best I can, but I always tell them that I am not a doctor and ultimately they probably need to see a doctor if it's anything even remotely serious.  I enjoy my off time when I'm not at work.  I don't need a constant reminder of work when I'm at home.


----------



## ChicagolandIFT (Oct 24, 2009)

I have my own stethoscope that I keep in my little man bag, just a book bag with the company name of it they gave me in orientation, I also keep my cell phone charger, any books I might be reading, my lunch, and a few other odds and ends in it (yeah I know it is basically a purse, I get plenty of grief about it at work).  On duty I have a to wear a whole get up, those of you in Chicago, NW Indiana and greater Detroit know about the guys with the ties.  I do wear my pager off duty, but it is just a regular alpha-numeric deal, and we get pages about shifts to pick up if we want OT, so I have to keep it close.  I keep an extra uniform in my trunk, but that is to change into if the one I am wearing gets soiled.  I also have a milk crate in my trunk with jumper cables, duct tape, fix-a-flat, oil, and there is a little first aid kit with a few band-aids and a pair of vinyl gloves, but I have had that stuff since I was 16 (updated yearly by my dad, who has a thing for safety).  I have a small SOL tie tack that I wore once, and that was at my interview for the company I work for.  I have a coffee cup with the ambulance service logo on it as a gift, but it is not overtly EMS.  And I never go anywhere without my fluoroscope and intra-aortic balloon pump in my back seat... just in case


----------



## Melclin (Oct 24, 2009)

ChicagolandIFT said:


> and a few other odds and ends in it (yeah I know it is basically a purse, I get plenty of grief about it at work).



People NEED to learn....Its a MANbag god damn it. If my manbag gets called a purse one more time I'm ganna go postal on whoever says it.


----------



## ChicagolandIFT (Oct 24, 2009)

Melclin said:


> People NEED to learn....Its a MANbag god damn it. If my manbag gets called a purse one more time I'm ganna go postal on whoever says it.



Right!  My manbag has made life quite a bit easier!  I tell them to suck up their insecure masculinity and try it. B)


----------



## medichopeful (Oct 24, 2009)

Dominion said:


> You want to see some whackers though, I'll give you some examples from work.  We have quite a few squirrelly people there.



What, exactly, are you waiting for?  :glare:


----------



## traumamama (Oct 24, 2009)

Wow! A manbag?? I don't have any men in my bag I carry two bags in my car-they belong to our service. I have our volunteer EMS sticker in my window along with my volunteer fire department sticker. I back my car into it's place at home so I don't have to take time to turn around. EMS and fire shirts? You mean someone sells other types of clothes? Wow, maybe I need to shop somewhere else And unfortunately, in our small community everyone knows who I am and they call me at home before they call 911! Hello, my husbands having chest pain-do you think I need to call an ambulance-duh, I don't know, how big of a life insurance policy does he have? Yes, you need to call 911 and no I cannot come over and check him out unless you invite my ambulance and crew too:wacko:


----------



## DrParasite (Oct 25, 2009)

hmmmm I probably have a lot of wackerisms:

I own my own littmann scope

I keep 3 sets of turnout gear in my car.  In my defense, two of them are department issued, and since I am on the special ops/technical rescue team for my agency, and we respond directly to scenes, it makes sense.  plus one is the old stuff, and the other is new.  and yes, I really should remove that third set, but I didn't have a place to store it until now (ditto the old gear).

I wear FD and EMS T-shirts when I am at the gym.  

I own a batbelt, and use it at work

I have sticker for both my paid and volunteer agencies on the back of my window.

I own my own BP cuff, but it is is my dresser, and hasn't been used in close to 10 years (back when I was in EMT class) 

I have stopped at MVCs in the past, if there is no one else there yet, but only if they were already in my route of travel.  usually the extent of what I do is call 911 and give them a useful size up and tell them what resources them need (number of injuries, FD, rescue, one cop even asked if i though they would need a helicopter lol)

and If I am working in dispatch, or at the firehouse, I like knowing what is going on around the area, even if I'm not going there.  I believe the appropriate term is "squirrel."   

But I don't have a scanner at home, nor do I have any desire to listen to surrounding areas when I am not at work.  I don't carry a pager or radio with me everywhere I go.  I don't have strobes in my headlights, don't jump calls that I am not requested to (just to help out),  and don't keep a first aid kit in my car

and I definitely spend waaaaay too much time on an ambulance.  Fortunately I am paid for most of that time :-D


----------



## thatJeffguy (Oct 25, 2009)

Melclin said:


> People NEED to learn....Its a MANbag god damn it. If my manbag gets called a purse one more time I'm ganna go postal on whoever says it.



I was always laughed at for my "purse", despite always being prepared for whatever situation would arise.  Then one day I had a friend look in a compartment to fetch my notebook and ink-stick.  He opened the wrong compartment and found my stash of four spare magazines for my sidearm.  After that, the insults tapered off.  I referred to it as my "go-bag" and no one ever questioned it again  


Sadly, the single-strap system didn't suit me, so I now EDC a 1400ci pack that looks much more "civilian/urban" friendly.  Still got the spare mags inside, though.


----------



## Melclin (Oct 25, 2009)

thatJeffguy said:


> I was always laughed at for my "purse", despite always being prepared for whatever situation would arise.  Then one day I had a friend look in a compartment to fetch my notebook and ink-stick.  He opened the wrong compartment and found my stash of four spare magazines for my sidearm.  After that, the insults tapered off.  I referred to it as my "go-bag" and no one ever questioned it again
> 
> 
> Sadly, the single-strap system didn't suit me, so I now EDC a 1400ci pack that looks much more "civilian/urban" friendly.  Still got the spare mags inside, though.



I really, really, really hope you're a copper.


----------



## bunkie (Oct 25, 2009)

Melclin said:


> I really, really, really hope you're a copper.



He could have a concealed carry license. But I regardless, I think its foolish to leave your side arm in a bag.


----------



## thatJeffguy (Oct 25, 2009)

bunkie said:


> He could have a concealed carry license. But I regardless, I think its foolish to leave your side arm in a bag.



I do, and I don't.  I carry spare magazines in my bag.  My sidearm rides on my right hip and it DOESN'T accompany me when I'm doing ride alongs or any other function related to EMS.


----------



## zaboomafoozarg (Oct 26, 2009)

Is it legal to carry the sidearm on duty, even if you have a license?


----------



## Melclin (Oct 26, 2009)

So tell me, don't you need a good reason to get a concealed carry license. Surely the average person is not allowed to simply carry a gun because they feel like it.


----------



## medichopeful (Oct 26, 2009)

Melclin said:


> So tell me, don't you need a good reason to get a concealed carry license. Surely the average person is not allowed to simply carry a gun because they feel like it.



Actually, they are, at least here in the United States.


----------



## zaboomafoozarg (Oct 26, 2009)

In the U.S. they are.

Which makes sense because most people who would go to the trouble of getting a concealed handgun license permit would probably not use it to commit a crime. Crime of passion, sure. Otherwise, not so much.


If I was going to commit a crime I'd grab a shotgun or something and to heck with the registration. That only helps them track you...


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 26, 2009)

Melclin said:


> So tell me, don't you need a good reason to get a concealed carry license. Surely the average person is not allowed to simply carry a gun because they feel like it.



Depends on your state. In a lot of them, anyone who can pass a basic gun safety class and a background check can indeed get a gun just because they feel like it. My home state is one of these. I'm pretty sure every house in my neighborhood has a gun or five, and I've never known of any problems. In fact, when we first moved out from a major city, local law enforcement actually advised us to get a shotgun... 

Some states do require that you submit a reason to the sheriff's office. I used to think that was a good idea, but had a friend several months ago run into a situation that made me reconsider. She had a very violent stalker who'd made some serious, credible threats. She wanted a carry permit because she was worried he'd make good on them one night. So, she went to the sheriff, who told her he'd known the stalker since he was little and that he couldn't possibly be involved in such a case. Request denied. Luckily, the creep is now in jail anyways. 

As I've said before, though, I would never carry on duty. I don't want a gun anywhere near my ambulance unless it's on a cop.


----------



## bunkie (Oct 26, 2009)

I have a CCP. I only carry on my person in a place where I feel the need. Otherwise I dont. I wouldn't carry while working because its uncomfortable.


----------



## bunkie (Oct 26, 2009)

Melclin said:


> So tell me, don't you need a good reason to get a concealed carry license. Surely the average person is not allowed to simply carry a gun because they feel like it.



We can obtain concealed carry permits depending on your state. I carry because I feel as if I am at risk as a young woman that is often "single" in public. I'm also extremely well knowledged in weapons though however. I paid my costs, went through the courses and proved myself able and ready to carry a weapon. And I only carry it where I feel particularly necessary.


----------



## dragonjbynight (Oct 26, 2009)

daedalus said:


> Not what I mean. I will rephrase...
> 
> Having a trauma bag that is the same one as the one on the TV show just because you are a brand new EMT is nothing to be "extremely proud of".
> 
> ...



gotchya! Understandable


----------



## thatJeffguy (Oct 26, 2009)

Melclin said:


> So tell me, don't you need a good reason to get a concealed carry license. Surely the average person is not allowed to simply carry a gun because they feel like it.





> U.S. Constitution;
> 
> A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed.




And for those confused what "militia" might mean...



> US Federal Code
> Title 10,  Subtitle A, Part I, Chapter 13,  § 311
> 
> § 311. Militia: composition and classes
> ...



Thus, according to *US Federal Law*, I am a _de facto_ member of the unorganized militia.


To give you the less complicated answer;  we're a Republic in which the Federal Government is quite limited in it's powers and restrained by the US Constitution.  Now, in the past "few" (take that as you may) years, we've strayed quite far from that notion. Regardless, the law is still the law.  The Federal Government "shall not infringe" upon our natural right to possess arms for the purpose of defense.

Seaglass - Your example is a perfect anedcote of the absurdity of "gun control" laws.  Do you or your friend find it a bit absurd to ask *permission* to exercise a *right*?  Would you accept having to go before the elected High Pontiff to obtain licensure to attend church?  Or to operate a blog?  Of course not!  Yet, for some reason, we've allowed ourselves to conceded this power to the government.  Unalienable means just that, it's right not able to be removed by legislation or majority vote, or some good old boy network down at the Sheriff's office.  Shoot me a PM if you'd like more information, specifically tell me in what state you reside.  A large number of permit-issuing states are "Shall issue" and don't leave a lot of lee-way in the hands of the Sheriff for denying a permit.  You also usually don't have to specify the individual threatening you to obtain a permit and have the Sheriff put him on "trial" while deciding if he'll issue.  


Sorry for the tangential post there.  

Very simple answer: Yes, in America we're allowed to purchase simple machines designed to accelerate a small piece of metal.


----------

